# Google Play Announces Launch of 4K Movie Support



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Google Play has announced that 4K movies are now available for purchase. This is a big move for the streaming service, and is sure to further strengthen its growing market presence. 

Just over five years ago, Google Play began offering movie rentals to U.S. based Android devices. At the time, customers only had access to content from three major studios. Much has changed (and changed quickly), with Google Play extending its availability to more than 100 countries and broadening its platform to phones, tablets, televisions, and computers. And support is no longer limited to Android, as Google has added support for iOS devices, Chromcast, Roku, and Smart TVs.

Starting today, Google Play Movies will offer more than 125 movie titles in stunning 4K resolution (including hits such as Ghostbusters and Captain Philips). Using Google’s own VP9 encoding process, Google Play Movies have the potential to be enjoyed natively on televisions made by LG, Sony, Samsung, and Panasonic. Both US and Canadian customers can purchase 4K movies on their Android devices, the web (for streaming to Chomecast Ultra), Sony Bravia Android TVs, and Xiaomi Mi Box 3s. In addition, the Google Play Movies and TV app is now available for select 2016 Samsung televisions. 










This move to 4K streaming has been in the pipeline for some time, telegraphed by the release of Chromecast Ultra (this past October). Ultra is a small HDMI dongle that attaches to the back of your television. It supports up to 4K resolution and High Dynamic Range, which bodes well for the future of streaming content. 

Google hasn’t released official pricing on 4K titles (prior to today’s press embargo time), but overnight changes to the Google Play Movie store indicate that users will initially have to pay $24.99 to purchase movies ($7.99 to rent). Those price points are practically double the cost of standard HD titles. The good news is that new buyers of Chomecast Ultra will be given one free 4K movie purchase.

For more information, visit Google Play on the web.

_Image Credit: Google_


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Perhaps "This is a big movie for the streaming service" should be "This is a big move for the streaming service"


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

dschlic1 said:


> Perhaps "This is a big movie for the streaming service" should be "This is a big move for the streaming service"


:blink:


----------

